# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  From the 3:3:1 Cookbook - Mahi  Mahi

## JEK

Fired up the Big Green Egg and set it to 350-400. Soaked the cedar plank for a couple of hours and then placed it on the grill. Wait three minutes, flip and place the Mahi cut into 4-6 ounce pieces. A little olive oil and a slice of lemon. Wait 20 minutes and serve right from the plank. Perfect, moist and tender.

----------


## andynap

I have a lot of cedar planks left over from my front railing. My problem is I can't gauge the time just right without testing the fish a lot and the time is really long compared to direct grilling. I think you could get the same taste with wood chip smoke.

----------


## JEK

I don't think those will work as well as the ones made for the job - needs a uniform surface area. The taste is incidental to the slow, moist cooking. Even the thinnest part of a fillet near the tail comes out tender and moist. Impossible to do that on direct heat grill.

----------


## MIke R

I love grilling with apple wood

----------


## andynap

My cedar planks are the same size maybe a little thicker- I have used them for salmon- just takes longer. When it flakes it's done.

----------


## MIke R

grilling fish is definitely a tricky endeavor to get it right...dont wander too far from the grill

----------


## JEK

Soak 'em for a couple hours first. Makes all the difference as it steams the fish at the same time.

----------


## andynap

I know that-  :p 

BTW- when I grill fish I put aluminum foil on the grate and oil the foil - the fish never sticks

----------


## JEK

That's frying not grilling.

----------


## andynap

Nah-I get the grill marks- the grate comes thru just fine

----------


## JEK

Frying with a grill pan. You need a Big Green Egg :)

----------


## MotherOcean

Nice presentation of the Mahi Mahi.
Pulled pork for us today. Just put the pork and beans on the BGE. 
John looks like you are really enjoying your BGE. Our next cook is going to be some poppers and wings.

----------


## JEK

We are doing a chicken with a Sur La Table beer can. Only the best for my BGE :)

----------


## MotherOcean

[quote=JEK]We are doing a chicken with a Sur La Table beer can. Only the best for my BGE :)[/quote

One of my favorites!!

We have so much grill stuff I hesitated to look at Sur La Table...but guess what I did and saw a few more things Jim might like to cook with. I love summer, have BGE, have chef, have pool and cold beverages. LIFE IS GOOD!!

----------


## MIke R

BGE coming to my house this fall...I hope

I am building a 10 by 30 three season room attached to the house so I am hoping there is some cash left over

----------


## Grey

Speaking of home renovations how did the kitchen cabinet turn out?

----------


## MIke R

> Speaking of home renovations how did the kitchen cabinet turn out?




excellent.. but that was in the ski condo...we have been concentrating on  that seeing that we live there 4 days a week for the next few years while Lena is in grade school...took out 1970's formica cabinets and replaced them with hickory...took out 1970's puke green formica countertops and replaced that with granite....ripped up linoleum flooring and are putting down a cork floor....looks great..

----------


## Jeanette

> Fired up the Big Green Egg and set it to 350-400. Soaked the cedar plank for a couple of hours and then placed it on the grill. Wait three minutes, flip and place the Mahi cut into 4-6 ounce pieces. A little olive oil and a slice of lemon. Wait 20 minutes and serve right from the plank. Perfect, moist and tender.



I am taking good notes on your retirement.

----------

